# Stanley #95 Butt gauge



## cjwillie

I recently came across a Stanley #95 butt gauge. I have not seen one before and have not seen instructions on how to use one. Could someone please enlighten me on how to use this tool? Thanks, Willie


----------



## jerryminer

Here's a link to instructions:

#95 instructions


----------

